# Too Much?



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

I got a 3 foot 30w tube over my 55g tank, it dosnt seem all that bright compared to my other lights but wondering what is too much.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

off to equipment section i bet youd can get a good

answer there


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

No one posts here, thats why I didnt put it here.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

well i have 90 watts above both my 55s... so... what are you asking? there is no such thing as "too much" light... but yes, that shuld adequately light your tank if you dont want to grow plants...


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

that would actually be great for growing plants w/o getting into high tech ferts and co2 but i believe you should put this in the plant section you will get a good idea of what you should put in the tank


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

to Plants Forum

Harry

BTW In order to grow plants well you need at least 1.5-2 watts per gallon. And that is only a medium high lighting. 30 watts on a 55 gallon is considered a low light system.

Harry


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Low light plants

Some basic needs can be found here


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> that would actually be great for growing plants w/o getting into high tech ferts and co2 but i believe you should put this in the plant section you will get a good idea of what you should put in the tank


my bad im retarted i thought you had 3 30 watt lights over it


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, Moved to aquatic plants when I'm asking if the bright as f*ck 30w light is going to be too muhc for my fish. YES you can have too muhc light, how do you like it when you stand in the sun for long periods of time. Catfish don't like bright sun, thats a big ding dong right off the bat. What about the fish this whole site revolves around.

So, can anyone in aquatic plants tell me if a 30w light that is bright up to light my whole room up without the neeed of any other lighting and makes my white sand shine.. going to be too much and stressfull on the fish. I dont want skiddish fish.

Kthanks I can read today mom!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

This is the first time that you've asked if it is too much FOR YOUR FISH, so how was anyone supposed to know? People can't read your mind.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> This is the first time that you've asked if it is too much FOR YOUR FISH, so how was anyone supposed to know? People can't read your mind.


And how are you going to know without me going out and saying fish? The same reason why you think I'm asking about aquatic plants.

I posted it in Freshwater Fish, but it was moved twice for some reason.

Someone just delete this thread, or move it to another location. Since its derailed to nothing lets move it to lounge now!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

KiGrind said:


> I got a 3 foot 30w tube over my 55g tank, it dosnt seem all that bright compared to my other lights but *wondering what is too much.*


[/quote]

You never asked what is TOO MUCH FOR YOUR FISH. When people see questions like that, of course they'll think about plants first. I guess you don't know that because you haven't been around here for too long, but the thought process is going to go to plants first. You have to state that you meant FOR YOUR FISH.

But thanks for trying to make me look like an idiot...enjoying your crow, there KiGrind?


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

So why would I post about aquatic plants in freshwater fish?

Look, I don't want my fish to get a sun burn....... atleast not untill they are large neough to eat... cant beat fried catfish nuggets....

btw don't try to reply to that i know about the uv rays....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I really don't know. But you can't fault the mods for thinking that you did because the assumption is light questions = plant questions unless told otherwise...and enough people post in the wrong place that we can't really assume that it wasn't done here.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

So do I even need a light on my tank then? Would save some money.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

KiGrind said:


> So do I even need a light on my tank then? Would save some money.


no you dont need a light even... it can be prepetual darkness where nothing happens... just like inside your head.... obviously you can have too much light on a tank, if you wanted to scrape algea 10 times a day, and have a chiller unstead of a heater... people stop at a point cause its useless and a pain in the ass/impossible to maintain...that would be all that dictates the about of light classified as "too much" but you are about 1000 watts of lighting short of that "point" so what else do you want to know


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Well if its only 1000w then I want to make my own bio-dome and have home made thunder storms since it only takes that much power.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ok Everyone. Lets bring it back on topic, and leave it there, ok?



> I got a 3 foot 30w tube over my 55g tank, it dosnt seem all that bright compared to my other lights but wondering what is too much.


I don't think it is too much for your fish at all. I have 3wpg of power compact lighting with reflectors on my tank, and my "light sensitive" piranha swims about the tank all day, with no skittish behavior problems. I leave the light on for almost 11 hrs a day as well.

Will you get algea? I don't know. If you do get it, scrape it off, and leave the light on for less time during the day.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

if your not using plants thaTS A great light to have and im not sure maybe dippy or harry could chime in but a soft white bulb might lessen the alge in the tank too?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Malok said:


> if your not using plants thaTS A great light to have and im not sure maybe dippy or harry could chime in but a soft white bulb might lessen the alge in the tank too?


Im not sure, but you might be right! maybe somewhere in the 2,000k to 3500k range? Harry?


----------

